# cramping all day 39 weeks *****SHES HERE =)******



## ciz

Hi. Just wondered if this is all good. Iv been having cramps in my lower abdomen since yesterday morning. Started off ok bit like very strong period cramps. They havent been regular some 5min then 20 min intervals. They last from 30secs to 1min. As day went on they are getting a little stronger but not much.

Pretty sure i havent lost my mucus plug yet. My due date is this thursday coming. What do you think?


----------



## ciz

And just to say day before yesterday i had lots pressure in my bum. Went to toilet afew times.


----------



## wavescrash

Sounds like it could be the start of things. I'd do some walking/squats to see if that helps things any.


----------



## loujay584

Im almost 38 weeks and i have been getting daily cramping for the past 3 weeks... Can sometimes be quite intense... And i often have the urge to go to toilet for a no2... And nothing happens.

Its driving me nuts now. Hope it means something :-( cant bare having them for potentially another 4 weeks!

Hope something happens for you

X


----------



## MummaMoo

All my cramping seems to come in the evening and I expect to be woken up in the night with full-on contractions, but it never happens!


----------



## ciz

Well im pretty sure im in labour but its very slow. Iv been having contractions now for 2 days. This morning they were painful and coming every 5minutes lasting 30 sec/1min. So i was told to ring up hospital. First time i rang i was told to take paracetamol hot bath see how i am in hour. So i let 2 hours go by still no change 5mins between each 1. Rang again and basically because my waters havent gone and they want my contractions to be 3 minutes apart im to stay home. So all morning till 3 this afternoon iv been moaning into a pillow with pain every 5 minutes but then my contractions started coming half hour/20mins instead of 5mins. Only till now they coming 10mins. Im so tired. Surely i thought they should be checking up on me to see how im going?


----------



## ciz

just an update. its now 4 days iv been in labour. YES 4 DAYS! im exhausted. we went into hospital last night as my contractions were 2 to 3 minutes apart. thought finally we going somewhere.... she had a feel of the baby and bub is head down but facing left which makes labour last longer....just my luck... I asked midwife to examine me to see if there was any progress on my cervix. straight away she said ooh i can feel top of babies head but you are only 1cm dilated....to me this was amazing news that all my pain and sleepless nights werent in vain. my cervix had gone very soft and was primed for stretching more as most of the hard work had been done making it soft etc. so got some lovely tablets to help ease the pain, got sent home to try and get some sleep. today i lost my mucus plug after some very long and painful contractions but they werent regular...so after a while they gradually slowed right down and less intense... more of the waiting game. still havent lost my waters either.


----------



## LisaDanielle

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ciz

My baby is finally here =) after 5 horrid days of labouring my lil girl was born yesterday =) =)=)


----------



## laurbagss

Congratulations hun!!! Sorry to hear about your bad labour experience but at least you have your little girl now :) xx


----------



## wtbmummy

Congratulations hun. Thats great news she's finally here :happydance: 
Not quiet so good about your long labor and what your mw said. (My baby is too facing left:dohh:)


----------



## Batman909

Wow 5 days! Someone should buy you a cape because you are super woman! Congratulations Mumma.


----------



## wannabenewmum

Congrats Hun sorry about slow labour I thought it was bad wen I went 40 hrs 5 days wow


----------



## kate1984

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mama2connor

Wow, you done amazing to last 5 days!! Congratulations. :)


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations...glad your bundle of joy finally arrived xx


----------

